# Tire wheel size ?



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a 90' 300ZX N/A with stock wheels / tires. 
I am thinking about going from the stock 16in to 17in wheels. Would like to hear the pros and cons of that. Also, what is the widest tire I can use without having a clearance problem? Thanks for your help
Tom


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

realistically a 19 inch wheel with 235 40 19 front and 255 35 19 rear on 7.5 and 8.5 inch rims with a positive 20 stagard offset, Ive heard of people putting 20s on Zs- im sure it looks retarded and obviously it doesnt help anything. 17 inch is a good overall size, 18 inch looks really really good though- depends on the wheel and if you are going to go bigger in the rear. Also depends on what you are using the car for.


----------

